# Rockford Fosgate 8250 HU



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not mine and don't know if this is a good price or not, but thought I would throw it out here.

ROCKFORD FOSGATE 8250 DENON SQ HEAD UNIT CD PLAYER | eBay


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty sure the unit is his: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/112813-sq-head-units-more.html

Could be wrong though.


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

nice..i have one!! great sq


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

I want, but too expensive right now.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

Salami said:


> Pretty sure the unit is his: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/112813-sq-head-units-more.html
> 
> Could be wrong though.


good eyes! :laugh: 

has anyone heard this unit and would like to take a little time to give an overall review?...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

IMHO excellent HU just over priced right now but then you figure PP and EBAY fees yeah about right.

$450-$475 is going rate


----------

